# Welche Heckenschere ist die Richtige??!!



## krisbaumann (13. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Leute. Habe jetzt gerade meinen ersten eigenen Garten. Ich bin der absolute Anfänger was das Thema betrifft.

Ich brauche für die Hecke dringend eine Heckenschere, ich habe mich dabei für eine Akku Heckenschere entschieden, da man Kabel nicht durchtrennen kann wie bei einer elektrischen und sie sind ja auch leichter als die mit Benzin. Nun weis ich nicht so richtig welche ich kaufen soll??! Ich bin hier mal auf ein paar Seiten gewesen und hab mich informiert.

Vielen dank für eure Meinung.

Gruß Kris


----------



## rollikoi (13. Feb. 2017)

Hallo,

ich würde in deinem Fall auf die Modelle von Bosch zurückgreifen. Die Elektrogeräte aus diesem Haus sind durchdacht und praktisch. Aber vor allem hat Bosch jahrzehntelange Erfahrung mit Akkus.

LG Bernd


----------



## samorai (13. Feb. 2017)

Hi Kris!
Man schaut immer nach der zu schneidenden Astgröße, um so größer um so besser.
Die Schwertlänge hat ein Plus u. ein Minus; Längeres Schwert schaft mehr  ist aber schwerer. 
Kürzeres Schwert hat den Vorteil des kleineren Gewichts.
Gerade bei Heckenscheren spielt das Gewicht eine große Rolle, Du hast sie andauernd in der "Vorhalte".


----------



## rollikoi (13. Feb. 2017)

Lange Schwerter sind aber sinnvoll bei großen Hecken, man ist schneller fertig und der Schnitt ist gleichmäßiger.
Eine Hecke die ungleichmäßig geschnitten ist nervt und das nicht zu knapp.

LG Bernd


----------



## samorai (13. Feb. 2017)

Eigentlich gebe ich Dir da recht und ich hatte es auch geschrieben, dann aber wieder gelöscht. Lange Schwerter können aber auch größere "Kerben" einreißen, daher die Vorsicht.


----------



## Joachim (13. Feb. 2017)

Wir haben eine Bosch Akku Heckenschere und ich muss sagen die geht weit besser als anfangs erwartet. Lithium Akku.

Damals die leichteste, schnittstärkste und kabellose Heckenschere die zu haben war. Der Akku hält seeehr lange durch. Wir schnibbeln damit an unserer Hainbuchenhecke rum.


----------



## Haegar (13. Feb. 2017)

Wir haben sowohl als auch, soll heißen Bosch Akku (ca.40cm) und Bosch Kabel (60cm). Bei 150m Ligusterhecke hat sich die Kombination bewährt, da auch notfalls meine Frau mit der Akku-HS in mehreren Etappen die Hecke schneiden kann. Mit der Großen geht es deutlich schneller, da diese auch kräftiger ist, sie ist aber auch deutlich schwerer. Die Kabelverlegerei ist sicher manchem hinderlich, aber mit mehreren "Zwischenstationen" zum Stecker umstecken auch nicht so aufwendig. Schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich mit einer Benzin-HS gemacht, die ich als Alternative getestet habe. Zu laut, man steht im Abgas und die HS ging beim Kippen um die senkrechten Seiten der Hecke zu schneiden nach einiger Zeit aus. Ist vielleicht heute anders, da ja einige Modelle ein drehbares Messer haben.


----------



## Teich4You (14. Feb. 2017)

Ich habe auch die besagte von Bosch mit Lithium Akku. 
Einwandfreies Gerät. Da macht man nichts falsch.


----------



## center (14. Feb. 2017)

Ich hab das 36 Volt System von Black und Decker gekauft (Heckenschere und Rasentrimmer).
Hab es 1 Jahr im Einsatz. Bin zufrieden. Die Heckschere hat auch so ein System zum schneiden dicker Äste. Funktioniert auch prima.


----------



## Christine (14. Feb. 2017)

Wir haben auch die Bosch Akku-Heckenschere - kein Stolpern mehr übers Kabel und auch ich kann damit die Hecke und Eiben rasieren  Und der LI-Akku hält ewig.


----------



## laolamia (14. Feb. 2017)

ick hab die bosch och....mit 2. schnellladeakku... 60m ligusterhecke kein problem


----------



## marcus18488 (15. Feb. 2017)

Ich habe eine Stihl Heckenschere mit Verbrennungsmotor und seit letztem Sommer auch eine Stihl Akku Heckenschere. 
Am liebsten arbeite ich mit der Verbrennungsmotor Schere. Die Macht vor nix halt, ist halt auch eine Preisfrage. Da ich als Waldbesitzer seit zig Jahren mit Stihl die besten Erfahrungen gemacht hab, bin ich wieder auf diese Marke gekommen und Markentreu geblieben


----------



## Teichfreund77 (16. Feb. 2017)

Kann mich nur für die Bosch Akku Heckenschere aussprechen, habe Sie seit 4 Jahren und bin super zufrieden.
Sie muss ca. 100m 5 Jahre alte Liguster und ca. 50m 35Jahre alte Buchenhecke schneiden.
Zudem noch etliche Solitär Büsche.
Habe einen 2 Akku gekauft und kann nun durcharbeiten.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Feb. 2017)

https://www.hornbach.de/shop/Garten...rtikelliste.html?WT.mc_id=de14av666&WT.srch=1
Da gibt es von Bosch aber ganz schön Unterschiede.

Preislich sind die von Stihl aber eine ganz andere Liga.
https://nolte-huellhorst.stihl-haen...63mtICFaEL0wodqOgMcQ#/tags/akku-heckenscheren


----------



## marcus18488 (18. Feb. 2017)

Da ich einen großen Wald habe und mehrere Stihl Motorsägen habe, fiel die Wahl bei der Heckenschere auch nicht schwer n
Kommt auch drauf an, ob ich professionell oder Hobby mäßig mit den Geräten arbeite. 

Bin halt Stihl Fan. Und sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## smokermarine (18. Feb. 2017)

schau dir mal von Einhell das X-change Akku System an. hab mehrere Produkte für Garten und Werkstatt und bin bis jetzt nach 2 Jahren super zufrieden! Der Vorteil ist, dass man nur einmal Akku und Ladegerät kauft und dann nur noch die günstigen Solo Geräte. Habe zum Beispiel die Heckenschere, den Hochentaster, den Rasenmäher, einen Laubbläser und einen Grastrimmer. Die Arbeit geht mit solchen Akkugeräten echt leicht von der Hand.

Natürlich gibt es auch entsprechende Systeme von Bosch, Ryobi und den anderen Marken.
Wenn dann würd ich aber auf jeden Fall auf ein Produkt setzen, dessen Akku mit anderen Geräten eines Herstellers kompatibel ist!


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Feb. 2017)

smokermarine schrieb:


> Einhell das X-change Akku System an


Ist bei Stihl das selbe, Ein Akkusystem für viele Geräte. Bzw. zwei Süsteme. Einmal für die günstigeren kleinen Geräte ein System Compakt und ein System Pro für die eher Profigeräte. Tany hat das bei an einer Akku-Motorsense für Ausputzarbeiten und ist wohl besten zufrieden.....

Laufe schon die einige Zeit um so was herum.....und scheue die nötigen Ausgaben.
Schade das sich die Hersteller wohl nie auf ein System einigen können.


----------



## troll20 (19. Feb. 2017)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Schade das sich die Hersteller wohl nie auf ein System einigen können.


Warum auch, sowas nennt man Markenbindung 
Und man will doch nicht dem Wettbewerb Geld überlassen was man selbst verdienen könnte.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Feb. 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und man will doch nicht dem Wettbewerb Geld überlassen was man selbst verdienen könnte.


Ja aber wenn sich zwei drei große auf ein System einigen könnten dann währen die Platzhirsch und könnten den Markt für sich aufteilen.


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Feb. 2017)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von einer guten alten Handschere, die wurde überhaupt noch nicht erwähnt? Kostet weniger, macht keinen Lärm, verbraucht keinen Strom, kein Benzin und man hat etwas Bewegung.


----------



## laolamia (19. Feb. 2017)

die wurde nicht erwaehnt weil sie der fragesteller schon ausgeschlossen hat


----------



## marcus18488 (19. Feb. 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von einer guten alten Handschere, die wurde überhaupt noch nicht erwähnt? Kostet weniger, macht keinen Lärm, verbraucht keinen Strom, kein Benzin und man hat etw



Stellt sich nur die Frage mit wieviel Newton man die Scher bedient. 

Da ist auch mc fit um die Ecke nicht gerade glücklich


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Marcus,


marcus18488 schrieb:


> Stellt sich nur die Frage mit wieviel Newton man die Scher bedient.


Meine Erfahrung ist die umgekehrte - die Schere ist bedeutend leichter, und daher ist das Schneiden weniger anstrengend (es kann dafür etwas länger dauern, o. k.).
Was mich bei dem Thema allerdings noch interessiert, ist das Reinigen und Schärfen der Messer - einige haben ja schon länger ihre Schere. Wie macht ihr das?
Bereits bei meinen Gartenscheren und an meiner Heckenschere stelle ich fest, dass sich sehr schnell Beläge bilden, die auch recht aggresiv gerade gegenüber einfachen Stählen reagieren. Das Entfernen macht mir mehr Arbeit als das Schärfen. Wie sieht das an den (elektrischen) Heckenscheren mit den "Stummelmessern" aus?


----------



## marcus18488 (19. Feb. 2017)

Ich nehme motorsägenkettenreiniger und leg das Messer auf 2 Etappen in den ultraschallreiniger. Wird wieder blitzeblank.


----------



## koile (19. Feb. 2017)

Wie groß ist denn dein Ultraschallreiniger, ?
das Du die schneiden von der Heckenschere rein bekommst ?


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Feb. 2017)

koile schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn dein Ultraschallreiniger, ?


Habe ich auch gerade gedacht


----------



## marcus18488 (19. Feb. 2017)

Ca 60 x 30 cm. Hab ich vor zig Jahren in der Bucht gekauft. 
Muss das Messer auch diagonal schräg reinlegen und auf zweimal reinigen. 
Normal liegen da meine Sägeketten zum reinigen drin


----------

